# General > Gardening >  Big Tree Stumps?

## Rheghead

I am in the process of chopping down some large trees in the garden (60 footers) but they would leave a big stump that would be hard to dig up and remove.  I can't wait for them to rot down as I'm turning the garden into a Japanese theme park  ::  and I need to to landscape and replant a wee bit.  
Has anyone got a good idea to get rid of big tree stumps? ::  .  There is no way to get a mechanical digger in to do it so I need a really low tech way without all the backstrain.  I have heard of drilling holes into the wood and pouring battery acid down the holes and stoppering the hole up will accelerate the rot down process but I don't like that for some reason.  

Thanks in advance for any good ideas!

----------


## janette

there is a product called Root Out, but it takes years to work, and need to be poured into holes immediately the tree is cut.    Tried it on the roots and it seems to be working.   Dont expect a quick cure.   Other way is to leave a foot or more and try growing ivy or a clematis over it.   Works quite well, or use it as the base of a table.

----------


## beetlecrusher

We recently chopped down a big tree and we're going to chisel away the top of the stump and use as a bird bath/table. The Japanese theme sounds interesting!!

----------


## chiccool

> I am in the process of chopping down some large trees in the garden (60 footers) but they would leave a big stump that would be hard to dig up and remove. I can't wait for them to rot down as I'm turning the garden into a Japanese theme park  and I need to to landscape and replant a wee bit. 
> Has anyone got a good idea to get rid of big tree stumps? . There is no way to get a mechanical digger in to do it so I need a really low tech way without all the backstrain. I have heard of drilling holes into the wood and pouring battery acid down the holes and stoppering the hole up will accelerate the rot down process but I don't like that for some reason. 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any good ideas!


Hope you can get the planning permission for the theme park as they are normally very busy and should bring in alot of tourists to the area . LOL.

----------


## Rheghead

> The Japanese theme sounds interesting!!


I have japanesed a bit of the garden already and I am very pleased with the results.  On a recent visit to Cornwall we went to a japanese garden which has inspired me to do the whole of the garden.  Here is a photo that I took.


As you can see, the results could be very good! ::  ..........but I may not get the benefit if it takes a long time...and it may not be caithness weather friendly??

----------


## gleeber

Hammer some copper nails into the top of the stump.

----------


## sweep

i think there is a smaller type machine that takes stump out completely, very effective - my friend in south used one and i know her garden didn't have access for large machine. not sure if we'd have one up here in caithness.

----------


## beetlecrusher

That garden looks fab. Hope it withstands frosts later on.

----------


## sjwahwah

awesome garden... that stump would look beautiful if you drilled some holes in it and buy some of these shiitake mushroom mycellium dowels... pound them in and melt wax over the holes and in a few months you will have yummy shiitake mushrooms! you can find the dowels at www.mycologue.co.uk

----------


## htwood

Couldnt you just trim the trees into some japanese bonsai shapes rather than hack them to the ground.  Seems a great loss to chop down 60 foot trees that have taken years to get so tall.  Yes I've been called a treehugger  lol

----------


## acameron

I have removed many trees and tree stumps from gardens etc. We used to have a machine called a stump grinder (which is not too easy to use).
Our other method of removing large tree stumps was not so easy but effective.
Shovel, axe and a hand winch. Hard work but removes everything.

----------


## unicorn

I would turn it into a lovely low Japanese table  :Smile:

----------


## muddywilli

Petrol stump grinder makes easy work of any size stump. Used one many times whilst running my landscaping business. Most tool hire companies have one. 
Once ground... always forgotten.

----------


## sassylass

I would NOT recommend trying to pull it out via a rope tied to your car bumper 
(voice of experience speaking ::  )

----------


## changilass

> I would NOT recommend trying to pull it out via a rope tied to your car bumper 
> (voice of experience speaking )


 

OMG Sassy, take it you lost your bumper ::

----------


## Ricco

Dynamite does an excellent job!  :Wink:  

The garden looks lovely, by the way.  :Smile:

----------


## Rheghead

> Dynamite does an excellent job!  
> 
> The garden looks lovely, by the way.


Sorry if I have mislead but that isn't my garden, it is one that I visited last month and one which I eventually hope to copy elements of it.

----------


## Dog-eared

You can cut it up using  a largeish chainsaw with an old but sharp chain and bar on. ( the earth & grit will quickly ruin a chain.)
Or leave enough sticking up to make a seat.
Have fun...

----------


## The_man_from_del_monte

Drill about 50 1 inch diameter holes in the stump, go down about 12 inches into the stump, fill with petrol and light.  Repeat until all you're left with is a hole.

----------


## dirdyweeker

> Drill about 50 1 inch diameter holes in the stump, go down about 12 inches into the stump, fill with petrol and light.  Repeat until all you're left with is a hole.


wonder if this is what my neighbour did last week. He cut down very large trees and I noticed the stump on fire thereafter. Will be interesting to see what happens come spring.

----------

